# Seabulk Pride runs aground in Alaska



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Once again!!!!!

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uslatest/story/0,,-5589210,00.html

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/americas/4675372.stm


http://www.seabulkinternational.com/fleetlist/marinespec2.cfm?id=10&pg=ab


Piccie from the Seabulk Pride © Cordeiro


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Déjà Vu right enough.

Hopefully the tanker is not holed and the spill resulted from the ruptured cargo lines at the manifold. (EEK)


----------

